
Can 5G replace everybody’s home broadband? - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/12/5g-as-a-home-broadband-replacement-isnt-a-slam-dunk-yet-but-it-might-be-soon/
======
joezydeco
I just got junk mail today from Comcast offering 200mbit service for
$70/month...if I sign a two year contract.

So it seems like Comcast knows the answer is yes.

